# Big Brother 11



## one_question (Nov 12, 2008)

Not quite sure why but I'm watching the opening show of this year's Big Brother.

Seems an even odder bunch than usual. 

I didn't watch it at all last year. I know that it's a load of [email protected] and has definitely run its course but, anyone else watching this year? 

G


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I watched it for about 1 minute. Same old, same old.


----------



## northva (Mar 29, 2010)

i watched it for about 20 mins some cute girls :thumbn but got bored so got on to DW the wife is still watching it


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Freak circus music sums the house mates up a treat..... Hope it all kicks off and they have to end the show early.... this weekend ideally.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Sh**e


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Where do they dig these people up from? Proper freak show, I'm not watching anymore


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

I wouldn't call the ex-soldier a part of the freak show.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

It went over its sell by date after about the second series imo. 

Let's all just be thankful it's the last one. Pity a lot more 'reality' shows aren't also on their final outing.


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Viper said:


> It went over its sell by date after about the second series imo.
> 
> Let's all just be thankful it's the last one. Pity a lot more 'reality' shows aren't also on their final outing.


Bring down one, and they will all fall. Big Brother is the Daddy of all Reality shows. Let's hope others see it fails and then follow suit. And the new thing on TV to replacr them on TV is just basic porn, instead of watching hours hoping for boob on BB just bring on the porn!


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

I just watched the launch night to see the retards of this country crawl out from the crevices.


----------



## magpie27 (Nov 3, 2009)

i love big brother 












get alot more time on the xbox as the wife watches it up stairs


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I actually watch one series of this show, its the one where they had the geodie guy, the gay guy that fancied the jordie, maybe it was the third one or something, and I actually enjoyed it and kept up to date.

I think the problem now is they try to pick the craziest/gayest/extremist people in the hope that there are massive fights and sex every night etc and its just terrible. I watched about half an hour last night to see if they'd gone back to the older ways and the first person that went in just summed it all up for me.

I really really can't stand it.

Oh well, world cup starts tomorrow!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Not intrested what so ever, it's had it's day. Total crap it's all about getting money !!


----------

